# Share the link to your mailing list sign up form ...



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought it would be useful to have a thread where we can all share links to our mailing lists.

Here's mine:

http://eepurl.com/o9DpL

I only ever send a message out when I have a new book release, so you won't get more than two or three a year.

What's yours?


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Here's mine:

http://eepurl.com/Bezk5

I have all of 2 subscribers (plus my test account!)


----------



## MindyWilde (Oct 2, 2013)

I send it out once a month with an update on the new titles that are available.

Naughty Erotica List
http://eepurl.com/F2R8P

Romantic Erotica List
http://eepurl.com/F2TtX


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, keep em coming.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

I only email my list when I publish a new book...being English, I would hate to pester anyone.

http://eepurl.com/xsAwr


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

Subscribed to the naughty ones that caught my interest.

Here's mine - a weekly (or so) update of my new releases, news, and maybe some fun free smut too:

http://eepurl.com/GoThL

Thanks
x


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's mine, I will just be doing new releases and cover reveals....

http://pamelakelley.us6.list-manage2.com/subscribe?u=df42334e74&id=bc524ba99a


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a mailing list, but I'm not sharing it here. I wonder what value there is to sharing our sign-ups with othe writers? Isn't that like building a facebook following with friends rather than potential readers?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

jdcore said:


> I have a mailing list, but I'm not sharing it here. I wonder what value there is to sharing our sign-ups with othe writers? Isn't that like building a facebook following with friends rather than potential readers?


This is how I feel as well. A mailing list that is "padded" is worthless. What you really want are die-hard fans in there.


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

It's not just authors that read these forums.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

jdcore said:


> I have a mailing list, but I'm not sharing it here. I wonder what value there is to sharing our sign-ups with othe writers? Isn't that like building a facebook following with friends rather than potential readers?


That crossed my mind at first too, but then I reconsidered for a few reasons. One I'm curious to see how other people send out their mailings, what their content looks like, maybe I'll pick up some good ideas.

Also, I'm curious to see what people are putting out and how often, seeing what's working in the market and how others are doing it.

Plus, I'm an easy sell, I buy a TON of books across many genres. There's a good chance something will catch my eye from someone and I'll one click it into a sale.

But, here's the real value....I do this in my day job, send out targeted mailings on a regular basis and it's amazing how many times those emails are forwarded to people who then go on to be customers and also join your list. That's much huger than you would think, it happens with every mailing I do and those people often become my best customers. So, something might come my way that's not a fit, but I might forward it to a friend that loves erotica for instance.

***On a side note, I just subscribed to everyone and so far we are all using Mailchimp! Thought that was interesting.


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

And I buy books too, so always on the look out for more.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Why not?

http://eepurl.com/z7JTn

I only send out notices when I've released a new book.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

markecooper said:


> This is how I feel as well. A mailing list that is "padded" is worthless. What you really want are die-hard fans in there.


Hmmm do not think that it is an either or there. By that I mean, no you do not want waste time emailing people that never read your emails... but you do not have to have fanatics only.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have mailchimp.

My sign-up is in the upper right hand corner of my blog. Or you can scroll down on this page and sign up. http://www.vjchambers.com/about/

*I am not posting this because I want other authors to sign up for my list, nor am I subscribing to anyone else's list. I mostly wanted to be the only non mailchimp person on this thread.*

If you sign up, you do get a free ebook. But it's currently free everywhere anyway, because I've got in on an extended promo, so if you want the book, you can just hunt it up on your favorite site and download.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I use this list only to send you a mail when I publish a new book (in the future this may include downloadable free stories).

http://www.ximerion.com/newsletters/


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

More than just authors read the forums.

However, when I put the link below, I would highly suggest you never click it, add it, trust in it, or even think about it. It's a terrible, terrible thing to be on my mailing list. I tend to constantly annoy subscribers with about 15 nothings per day. That's right, fifteen times per day I don't send you an email letting you know something important or not important. I apologize, but nothing-spam is just how I do things. If you want actual emails...then I guess I should probably get some of these books released. Until then, don't be complaining when you don't get any emails from me for days/weeks/months/never on end. 

(I've never actually sent an email out to the tiny amount of persons on my list, so I'm kind of looking forward to that in about 1-2 weeks)

http://eepurl.com/D2ktH


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

It is at least fun to see people's sign up forms, even if i don't sign up to many of them. For that reason, i share:

http://skysparkbooks.com/newsletter


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I am going to past on this one as well. I think if people wanted to be on my list they would subscribe on their own. I only want people on my list who like my books.It makes no sense to spam people with my new release updates if they're not interested.

It is better to have one who is interested than 10 who are not.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

I think people will subscribe or not, depended on whether they are interested in the books. Adding your signup to this thread is not going to "make" them sign. The chances of getting people who are purely there as padding, I'd say is nil.

Of course the chances of getting any signups is also nil if you don't post a link.

Me, I'd rather have 10 mildly curious signups than 1 rabid fan.


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey, I'm a reader first. I LOVE to read.

http://eepurl.com/DV9rH

That is my Code Blue newsletter. I only send out when I have something important to say or offer.

I also enjoy paying it forward, so if something of yours catches my eye, I tend to promote it on my pages. We are all in this together. (I believe, any way)


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll happily share mine and I'm checking out some others. I read sometimes, too. 

http://bit.ly/ZyxBi6


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/DuaneAllenGundrum/app_100265896690345


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

I send out monthly and my content is usually based on my blog, which is probably more for writers than readers. 

http://on.fb.me/1dXQiEh


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Great timing for this thread! I am doing a giveaway of a signed copy of my Debut Book to 5 random Mailing List subscribers!

http://paul-kohler.net/?page_id=512


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I've thought about this, and perchance that any readers out there are interested, I'll post mine. http://eepurl.com/tuKUv

I only send when I have a new release, so only two newsletters this year!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'm in. Here's mine: http://bit.ly/10NrfMw

My subscribers are going to receive my upcoming short story for free when I publish it soon. (A Long Time Coming)


----------



## JamieDeBree (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a great idea - I'm signing up for a bunch of these, because I buy quite a few books (across all genres...I read a *lot*) from mailing list specials, announcements and what-not...I'm definitely not "list padding". This way, I don't have to find the time to visit every KBer's site that I might be mildly interested in - all the links are right here. Genius, really. 

For anyone who might be interested, here are my links:

Romantic suspense/contemporary/main (it says monthly, but I've changed to a releases only format...just need to update my site)

Horror/Suspense

Erotic Romance

Brazen Snake Monthly (includes all releases & news once monthly across names/genres, plus other authors & anthologies)


----------



## jtw78 (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome!

Here's mine: http://eepurl.com/loprX


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

JamieDeBree said:


> This is a great idea - I'm signing up for a bunch of these, because I buy quite a few books (across all genres...I read a *lot*) from mailing list specials, announcements and what-not...I'm definitely not "list padding". This way, I don't have to find the time to visit every KBer's site that I might be mildly interested in - all the links are right here. Genius, really.
> 
> For anyone who might be interested, here are my links:
> 
> ...


I think your links are messed up - they are for me, anyway - looks like it's reading the quotation marks as part of the link.

But while I'm here:

http://eepurl.com/Bjp0H

I send out one monthly newsletter on the first day of the month, and I'll send out one update when a new book is released.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

nico said:


> It is at least fun to see people's sign up forms, even if i don't sign up to many of them. For that reason, i share:
> 
> http://skysparkbooks.com/newsletter


Agreed - I've already changed my message because of this thread. I like your message.


----------



## JamieDeBree (Oct 1, 2010)

Brian Olsen said:


> I think your links are messed up - they are for me, anyway - looks like it's reading the quotation marks as part of the link.


Thanks...for some reason, even though web development is my day job, using BB tags/whatever they're called here instead of regular ol' html tags always screws me up. Fixed!


----------



## xoxo (Sep 6, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

sighdone said:


> It's not just authors that read these forums.


Still, you don't want just _any _readers. You want readers that are specifically interested in _your books_. Trust me, the first couple hundred names on my mailing list were "padded" by other authors, sympathetic family/friends, or sourced from giveaways, and they're pretty much useless. I keep thinking about chopping off the first 500 people who subscribed but I'd hate to accidentally remove one of my (few) long, loyal readers while amputating that segment.

The first 2000 subscribers on Mail Chimp are free. After that, every single subscriber that isn't interested in buying you books will cost you money, one way or another. 2000 might seem distant now, but you might be surprised how quickly you get there.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

For fans of speculative fiction (horror, scifi, metaphysical, and some dark humor). I send out a post about once a month. Subscribers gets notice of new launches and special pricing.

https://tinyletter.com/SWTanpepper


----------



## JamieDeBree (Oct 1, 2010)

smreine said:


> Still, you don't want just _any _readers. You want readers that are specifically interested in _your books_. Trust me, the first couple hundred names on my mailing list were "padded" by other authors, sympathetic family/friends, or sourced from giveaways, and they're pretty much useless. I keep thinking about chopping off the first 500 people who subscribed but I'd hate to accidentally remove one of my (few) long, loyal readers while amputating that segment.


Agreed, but considering where you are, do you really think the authors *here* are going to sign up if they aren't specifically interested in your books? Why would we? It's not like we don't get enough email as is...

Not that it matters one way or the other - if you don't want to join in, then don't. I'm just really not seeing the downside of this, considering people really don't generally sign up for extra mail if they're not truly interested in getting it (unless they're family, I guess...even my family won't do that).

Edited to add: Newsletters are a business expense here in the states, so it's another tax deduction for me. And you never know when one of those "less important?" subscribers will open one of your emails and decide to buy that book on a whim. Or that's how I see it, anyways.


----------



## wilsonharp (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is mine, I only send when I have a new release or if you win a giveaway.

http://eepurl.com/xeKpT


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

JamieDeBree said:


> Agreed, but considering where you are, do you really think the authors *here* are going to sign up if they aren't specifically interested in your books? Why would we? It's not like we don't get enough email as is...
> 
> Not that it matters one way or the other - if you don't want to join in, then don't. I'm just really not seeing the downside of this, considering people really don't generally sign up for extra mail if they're not truly interested in getting it (unless they're family, I guess...even my family won't do that).
> 
> Edited to add: Newsletters are a business expense here in the states, so it's another tax deduction for me. And you never know when one of those "less important?" subscribers will open one of your emails and decide to buy that book on a whim. Or that's how I see it, anyways.


There are lots of very good intentions on this board. Everyone is wonderfully supportive. So, yeah, I think people will sign up for mailing lists without being interested in the books that are announced through it. Besides, if they've already read your books and want to buy more, they've already seen your mailing list link on your website/ebook/social media/forehead tattoo.

Just having books in your signature is all the mailing list advertisement you need. I've bought a lot (A LOT) of Kboarder books and signed up for a few mailing lists that way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Here's mine:

http://www.bigskywords.com/contact.html


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm a reader as well as an author. I've bought loads of books off authors on here because I saw an appealing cover in their signatures and clicked on them. In fact I bought one just yesterday from a signature link, so I think this is a good plan and I'm in.

I never spam, only mail when I have a new release, but I would say that I write mainly YA and NA, with a sprinkling of Paranormal, so do only sign up if you like that kind of thing

http://eepurl.com/wEMmD


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I've just started mine - I'm planning on doing a short monthly newsletter:

http://eepurl.com/Gre2f

Thanks!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

smreine said:


> ... they've already seen your mailing list link on your ... forehead tattoo.


 
ACK!!! I knew i was missing something! Off to find someone to ink me...


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Good thread.

I'm offering a free book for anyone signing up to my mailing list.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/join-my-mailing-list-and-receive-free.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

http://wordpress.us4.list-manage1.com/subscribe?u=dbb004250773e0f999ea99600&id=1a70d7d8ee


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

You can find the link at the top right of my main web site: http://lmironside.com


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> I only email my list when I publish a new book...being English, I would hate to pester anyone.
> 
> http://eepurl.com/xsAwr


Haha. Me too Lexi 

My list's been going for several months and I've yet to sent an email. Quite excited about sending one out for my next release!

Here's the link: http://eepurl.com/xx65f


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

great idea! here's mine:

https://tinyletter.com/weirfrasier

I only bug people when i have a new release.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's mine:

http://goo.gl/9fYhZ

I send out emails in two events, 1) when I have a new title out and 2) when I do a flash giveaway.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

For fantasy ebooks and the occasional cookbook join my readers' list.

http://falbepublishing.us6.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=10f4fac8a8e4ce7abb2f83107&id=f30d50cf13

I have a new werewolf novel *Werelord Thal: A Renaissance Werewolf Tale *releasing soon. You can download a free 4-chapter preview from my web store. This will put you on the readers' list too.

http://www.falbepublishing.com/braveluck/werelord-thal.html


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll add mine:

For news on when my new releases come out (if you're into fantasy and science fiction). I put out a brief newsletter about every two months

http://eepurl.com/kxRxr


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's mine, in case anybody is interested: http://corabuhlert.com/newsletter/


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Since this isn't one of those follow for follow things, (which I just don't see the point of), I'll put mine up here.

http://rinellegrey.com/notify/

I will probably go through the other lists and check out how people format things.  Mine's just on my webpage, and I'm still working out how it all works. (But I'm with Mailchimp for anyone who's keeping tally of these things.)


----------



## Edward Naughty (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's mine:

http://edwardnaughty.blogspot.com/2013/10/join-edward-naughtys-mailing-list-and.html

Join my mailing list and choose one of my titles absolutely *FREE!!!*


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine is 

http://sharoncummin.blogspot.com/2013/10/sharon-cummin-mailing-list.html


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

LKRigel said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> http://goo.gl/9fYhZ
> 
> I send out emails in two events, 1) when I have a new title out and 2) when I do a flash giveaway.


okay, i'm tired... i read this as "fish" giveaway...

i'm a reader, not an author, and honestly, i sign only sign up for mailing lists on people's websites.

when i first saw this thread title, i was worried that authors were going to get each other's mailing lists and then people who signed up for one author would suddenly be getting mail from someone else. that would irritate me.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's mine:

http://eepurl.com/AFqmP

Books from the Nerd Genres: Fantasy, Sci-Fi, Superhero and general Speculative Fiction.

Also notifies about new FREE serials starting up on my site.


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

telracs said:


> when i first saw this thread title, i was worried that authors were going to get each other's mailing lists and then people who signed up for one author would suddenly be getting mail from someone else. that would irritate me.


That would irritate me, too! That's terribly shady, I hope nobody here would do that.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is mine:

http://bit.ly/1bndIQo

I only send out messages when I have a new novel or a similar longer work, such as a collection. I've never sent out a message for release of individual sections of my serialized fiction, nor for novellas or the occasional short story, though I would consider it if others wanted such.


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

telracs said:


> when i first saw this thread title, i was worried that authors were going to get each other's mailing lists and then people who signed up for one author would suddenly be getting mail from someone else. that would irritate me.


It's also illegal.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

sighdone said:


> It's also illegal.


You could reword the thread title to make it more clear. You are asking authors to share the links for people to sign up on their mailing lists, not asking them to share their mailing lists - two very different things. As a reader, I was also concerned when I saw the thread title. After reading through the posts I was able to tell what you apparently really meant.


----------



## markobeezy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://eepurl.com/BvF3n


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

crebel said:


> You could reword the thread title to make it more clear. You are asking authors to share the links for people to sign up on their mailing lists, not asking them to share their mailing lists - two very different things. As a reader, I was also concerned when I saw the thread title. After reading through the posts I was able to tell what you apparently really meant.


Done.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It still says essentially the same thing, adding "url" doesn't make any difference. You want the links to the *sign up* for their mailing list, not a link to their actual list. I'm sorry if I sound grumpy or overly picky this morning, I do still understand what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

Mine's in the top right corner in red, impossible to miss  I only send out new releases, and you get my latest novel for free:

http://austinbriggs.com/blog/

Here's one for children books - you get a free Audio Book for signing up:

http://maxcandee.com/download-a-ducky-cure-for-the-hiccups/


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Here's mine. I only send New Releases out. I write romance - contemporary, paranormal, and urban fantasy coming soon.

http://eepurl.com/hvtn-/


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I think this is a useful thread so you can see how other authors brand and encourage sign ups.

There were lots of missed opportunities for luring in readers on your sign up page. I hope some authors go back and add images and messages.

Some stand out excellent examples from this thread you should go back and click on are

Clarissa Wild
Edward Naughty
Max Candee
Elizabeth Cole
Scott Marlowe
KR Friffiths
Sharon Cummins
Ty Johnston

I personally have three lists.
1. Sign ups from my web site, my Amazon author page, and my Facebook page (already know me, and were looking for me)
2. Sign ups from inside my books (no hard sells or notifying every little discount, but plenty of teasers and new release info)
3. Sign ups from Rafflecopters and give aways (who may not actually be interested.)

This works well for me.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

TexasGirl said:


> I think this is a useful thread so you can see how other authors brand and encourage sign ups.
> 
> There were lots of missed opportunities for luring in readers on your sign up page. I hope some authors go back and add images and messages.
> 
> ...


Having started my mailing list this year, I wasn't aware of all the pretty/cool/fancy stuff I could do to customise my sign-up page (until now). God, mine is boring. Getting some good ideas here. I particularly love Ty Johnson's page - it's clean and clear, but also very atmospheric. Nice!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I have two places to sign up for my PET PEEVES newsletter, one in the top right corner of my Bling, Bitches & Blood blog: http://amyshojai.com
The other on my website: http://shojai.com/guestbook.html

And yes, I really need to re-work that page. I have a link to the website signup in the back of the Ebooks, too. So far only about 1,000 subscribers, but it's growing.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Having only just learned the value of mailing lists, I'm a tad late in setting this up. Shame on me!  https://tinyletter.com/VivienneMathews


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Here you go...

http://eepurl.com/oZTJf


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for all these, I've signed up for a few that caught my eye.

It also made me go and tinker with the design of my sign up form to make it more personal and less generic. *cough* So, here's the link again. *cough*

http://eepurl.com/o9DpL


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Good work, Sigh!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I wish I could get one of you to take on making my mail chimp sign up page looking cool as a work of charity... Mine's pretty close to default right now.


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

I have two mailing lists-

Spinneyhead Books publishes books under my name and my alter ego Garth Owen http://spinneyhead.co.uk/spinneyhead-books-email-sign-up/

Mary Tales Books is where I publish my erotica http://www.marytalesbooks.com/mailing/?p=subscribe

Post frequency will depend upon what I find works.


----------



## RPJames (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi all,

Here is my newsletter: http://bit.ly/1HEDMGZ

I write about 2 romance books a week. They are about 30k words in length.

I only send out the newsletter when I have a new release, so I never send out spam.

Thanks.


----------



## Samantha Baldwin (Jul 27, 2015)

Mine is available for sign-up here:

http://electricrebellion.com/eroticalist

I use two Wordpress plugins to facilitate my list. The first is Arigato Pro, which for about $50 one time fee uses your email's server and Wordpress to replace expensive services like Icontact and others. I was paying icontact about $450/year for my various lists (about 1500 subscribers).

Also, Instabuilder is a great plug-in that allows you to build nice landing pages to capture email addresses. It is about $100. For those here paying $$$$ for LeadPages, it replaces that.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's mine: http://anmanatsu.com/subscribe

It's done through MailChimp (free plan so no auto goodies). I now only send out emails about new releases, promos, etc. Subscribers also have the option to get a weekly summary post of blog posts and podcast episodes if desired.

_Edited to updated to new url and format change _


----------



## JessHayek69 (Jul 4, 2015)

Do you want to be updated with new releases and free giveaways directly from Jess? Join the Jess Hayek Romance Readers mailing list here: http://eepurl.com/bmijSj


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Mine's pretty simple. 
WIN SOME eBOOKS! Sign up for The Discerning Readers' Newsletter at: http://eepurl.com/UZbE9


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's mine! And I'm about to release my first book on Saturday, so now's really the time to sign up (*hint* *hint*): tinyurl.com/nkkxenq


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's mine:

Join our mailing list at http://eepurl.com/JA5e1

I only send out notices of new releases, or about festivals where I'll be appearing.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Whenever there is a new release or a special offer, usually no more than once a month

http://eepurl.com/bd72bn


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a mailing list (if anyone is interested)! Though I don't have many sign-ups yet. Hoping that will change once I start pushing out the short stories in October.

I intend to send no more than one per month, less when I have nothing coming out. I like to do some small extras and early sneak peeks (I sent one out on July 9 with an early sneak peek of my Wattpad novel prologue). Next one probably won't be sent out until September.

http://eepurl.com/boD0u9


----------



## Violet Haze (Jan 9, 2014)

Mine is http://eepurl.com/MWMp9 -- get my short story free with it.
I usually only send out when there's a new release, unless I write a blog post, then that is sent out as well. I encourage readers with a question to try and get them to chat with me.


----------



## AisFor (Jul 24, 2014)

This is mine:

eepurl.com/4gocP

I only send out for new releases.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I only send out an email when I have a new release. Please don't sign up unless you are interested in reading my books. 

For psychological thriller, mystery, and historical family sagas: http://eepurl.com/rfjaX 

For gay (m/m) romance under my pen name Sibley Jackson: [URL=http://tinyurl.com/kwzlad8]http://tinyurl.com/kwzlad8 [/url]

Thank you.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's mine... free novel for signing up...

http://www.williammeikle.com/newsletter.html


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is mine: http://wordpress.us11.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=9276c0d94f2067589ddaa1f55&id=7dc2a7864b

It's actually brand new. I'm only just getting started with it.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Cool idea, OP. Oh well. Can't hurt my chances.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.us3.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=4ba8ccbae099c5359b97b0fae&id=d11536275e

I only send emails for events like giveaways or announcements of what my next book will be.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome thread!!  Here's mine: http://www.marilynpeake.com/newsletter.html


----------



## No longer seen (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for having this idea.

http://forms.aweber.com/form/23/1283521023.htm


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jdcore said:


> I have a mailing list, but I'm not sharing it here. I wonder what value there is to sharing our sign-ups with othe writers? Isn't that like building a facebook following with friends rather than potential readers?


I buy an incredible number of books from KBoard authors' signatures and newsletters, and I know a lot of other KBoard members do as well. There are so many wonderful books written by KBoard members, it's a great place to discover new authors and new books.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Why mention it here?

1. You might get some ideas of how other authors organise their stuff.
2. Writers are also readers.

This is mine: http://pattyjansen.com/blog/4649-2/


----------



## kcmorgan (Jan 9, 2013)

As a writer, I read frequently. That's what juices me up for more writing. (Poor choice of words given my genres)

M/M Romance/Erotica: http://eepurl.com/bhEecX

M/F Taboo/BDSM Romance/Erotica: http://www.lovelettersfromlexi.com/readers-group.html

Free books with both.


----------



## foxprorawks (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's mine: http://eepurl.com/btC7uj

Mine will go out no more than once a month. I'm currently writing my first novel, so it will generally give information about my progress (until I finally release the novel).


----------



## Claire Ryan (Jun 7, 2012)

Here's mine: http://raynfall.com/newsletter/ Mostly new releases.

I also do giveaways of handbound print editions through the mailing list.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Great idea for a thread.  Here's mine:

http://eepurl.com/OlMWP

I created it to announce new releases.


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

I've yet to publish my first book but hey, I have a mailing list! I'll only be sending out new releases or if there's freebies.

http://paulstephensonbooks.com/sign-up/


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, here's mine: http://eepurl.com/bbRpnD

Full disclosure, I only currently have three subscribers. So there won't be any emails at all until I can get that number a bit higher (late to the party  ).

Once things are up and running, I won't send out emails more than once a month. Primarily for new releases, but also early notice of promotions and maybe blog posts if I ever get enough blog posts written to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's mine:

http://eepurl.com/blFUcb

Each new subscriber receives a free copy of the first book in my APOLLO series - #Houston68: Apollo 8 - The Longest Journey.

Philip


----------



## TuckerAuthor (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm late to the newsletter party as well, but better late than never, right?

http://eepurl.com/-zM9X

I don't have a giveaway for signing up, but my scifi-time travel series is free (1st book - Knot in Time) and on sale (books 2 & 3) for the next few days (Until August 2, 2015)


----------



## Dana Masting (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll share mine. I don't email too often, but I'll occasionally share information about book releases, new blog posts, and discounts for subscribers only.

http://www.danamasting.com/updates


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

I've updated my email sign up page recently- http://spinneyhead.co.uk/spinneyhead-books-email-sign-up/

I'm now giving away two free books to everyone who signs up, as well.


----------



## Clare W (Aug 13, 2015)

Mine's slightly different - aimed at authors rather than readers!

With a free book - 282 Self-Publishing Author Resources

http://publishingspark.com/

Enjoy!

Clare


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's mine. I have no subscribers yet, and I don't have anything to give away yet, either. I'm still in the process of setting it up, but I don't plan on sending out any more than one newsletter per month when I finally do get it up and running.

http://eepurl.com/bomd5n


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

Here's mine. http://eepurl.com/1m0HX
I have 3-4 books that will be released soon.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

I send out a monthly newsletter and my list is slowly growing.

http://oddtreepress.com/newsletter/

Sign up and get a free copy of my short story collection Four Dead Ones in Mobi, Epub, or PDF.


----------



## josephfranciscollins (Jul 7, 2014)

Just interesting news and releases...

http://josephfranciscollins.com/maillist.htm

Joe


----------



## GrandFenwick (Aug 24, 2015)

I started blogging old syndicated newspaper columns by Leonard Wibberley as part of promoting the release of his series of The Mouse That Roared books as well as his Father Bredder mysteries. It's interesting for me, as a writer too, reading his old columns and realizing how not much has changed in the writing business over all these years.

The First 100 Books Are the Hardest

http://bit.ly/Column1

The World's Worst Baby-Sitter

http://bit.ly/1VkXpdR

You can join the mailing list here:

http://bit.ly/LeonardNews


----------



## MarcusPeterson (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's mine - pretty basic. Not sure how you get the nice graphics that some of you have.

http://eepurl.com/B1sJv

I don't quite get why some people are poo-pooing sharing the link. If you don't want to do it, don't do it. No need to criticize those that do.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

I think this thread is a good idea, if only for the fact that sending out newsletters _that work_ (or even keeping in touch with mailing list subscribers who only came for "new book" infos) is something we can all improve on, anytime. Sneak peeking into what other authors do is a great way to learn. And some books might be sold in the process, too! 

Here's my mailing list: http://eepurl.com/biu52T

I only email when I have a new book coming out, or a promo, or a free story to hand out. And I offer a free flash piece for signing up. I hope to offer a novella later on, and then a free novel, as I have more good stuff to share.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

My sign up form is at the bottom of this page on my website. Actually, it's t the bottom of all the pages on my website but this is my Jeff-Dog page so it's my favourite... (I only email when I have a new book coming out so I don't email very often.)

http://www.susanalison.com/jeff-dog/


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been asked by readers about a mailing list, so here it is. http://joycedebacco.com/contact_page I will only notify about new releases and sales.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't write a newsletter, but I do have a form on my website where readers can sign up to be notified when my next book is released. It is a free Google form.

http://www.martitalbott.com/Home/notify-me


----------



## TrevorSchmidt (Sep 23, 2015)

I email about once a month with my kindle promo dates and some occasion extras like exclusive stories only for my list. http://eepurl.com/bgl3eb


----------



## Jarrett Rush (Jun 19, 2010)

I've seen the posts explaining why this might not be the best idea. Have to say, there is a point to be made there. But, after thinking about it, I've decided what the heck.

Here's mine: http://eepurl.com/WJ2nj

I write speculative fiction. It's mostly near-future scifi but not exclusively so. If that interests you then sign up. At the moment I only email with new releases or sales announcements. I am toying with the idea of a heavily curated monthly email that will highlight good books by others, interesting stories I've found elsewhere, the occasional free story and also serve to make any minor announcements I might need to make.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

The vews:replies ratio on this thread is more than 116... maybe it is worth sharing a link to my mailing list.

I just got set up with Sendy, so I'm still figuring out it works. However, you can sign up for my list here:

http://www.onelowerlight.com/writing/?page_id=9513


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's mine:

http://eepurl.com/bgXa6z

I only send out e-mails for new book releases, new comic releases, new short story releases, and/or free copies in exchange for honest reviews. You can opt in for whichever you are interested in.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's mine. You get a FREE BOOK!

Ooh..!

Ooh..?

http://mrmatthewstott.us10.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=beef326df11a9b23c1c3c1fb9&id=2db6ab405e


----------



## Ian Kharitonov (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's my sign-up form. It shares the design philosophy of my website. I don't have any Mailchimp WP plugins because they tend to break down. Instead, the "Subscribe" link on my webpage footer opens a lightbox with the the native Mailchimp form embedded as an HTML page.

http://eepurl.com/RP__z


----------



## David Bussell (Nov 24, 2014)

Get your FREE BOOKS here, you lucky people.

http://www.bussellbooks.com/


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)

I launch my cozy mysteries at 99c/99p for a few days, and send an email to my mailing list so they can snap them up at the promotional price. After that my books go to $2.99.

I am currently running an offer - you can get my first two books for free if you sign up to my mailing list. So, if you like warm, sweet, British cozy mysteries, click below.

http://issybrooke.com/fbmailing-list/


----------

